# Tasting plate



## Skillz (27/9/20)

Good enough place to put this i think.
Did and experiment by putting 6 hop varieties into cheap half strength beers.
Went like this.
Wednesday, put 3 full size hop pellets into very cold screw top bottles, 6 bottles 6 varieties.
Put them into the coubord.
Saturday I put the in the fridge to settle.
Sunday poured them into glasses through a strainer.

Iam amazed at how well the flavours come through with very little vegetable/green taste for the quick turn around.

These all have turned out very drinkable and have taught me alot.
I highly recommend this experiment to all brewer's.


----------



## scomet (27/9/20)

Interesting experiment Skillz, how was the carbonation when you reopened them? maybe have to try this!


----------



## Skillz (27/9/20)

They didn't lose any that I could tell.
Worth the $7.99 at aldi to try


----------

